# Jail created but error occurs



## sossego (May 14, 2010)

```
timey# /etc/rc.d/jail stop testjail
Stopping jails: cannot stop jail testjail. No jail id in /var/run
.
timey#
```
Am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2010)

It means you are stopping a jail that wasn't running. After you start a jail have a look with jls(8).


----------



## sossego (May 16, 2010)

What's the proper way of running an application from within the jail such that it would be on the host screen?
I.e firefox3.
Would I need to use X11 forwarding and if so, what's the best tutorial for me to follow?


----------



## fbsd1 (May 17, 2010)

Any application that run inside of a jail can only be seen on the jail's console, not on the hosts console. Each jail is like a seperate install of freebsd. To run firefox3 inside of a jail you have to install x11 and some desktop in that jail first.


----------



## sossego (May 17, 2010)

```
testjail# /usr/local/bin/xfdesktop -- : 1

(xfdesktop:48072): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
testjail#
```


----------

